# 94 altima tune up - parts?



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

I am going to get plugs, air filter, distributor cap, rotor, wires, oil filter for tune up. Any suggestions on which parts to get and any other recommendations for tune up.

Thanks, PatM


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

oil... and fuel filter if it hasnt been changed in a while


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

02 sensor and perhaps MAFS, if they've never been changed


----------

